# Allo all



## Gix_Phil (Mar 16, 2005)

New to the board just introducing myself.

Found thru google when tryin to find info on diets for muscle building.

Been reading thru the posts for the last 3 hours! I am now more confused about bodybuilding than I have ever been!!!! I'm sure i'll start to work it out when I've learned the ins & outs.

The 2 major things I have picked up are that over training is bad and diet is just as important as the exercises.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi mate,welcome to the board 

BTW You learned 2 very important points

1 - do not over train

2 - diet is essential

One more thing you forgot on that list is Rest :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

welcome to the board post and learn dont be scared to ask


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello there bud

Welcome along

1. Overtraining is something you must now learn about. How much to do or not to do.

2. Diet is also key not only to progression towards the physique/strength you want but also how fast it gets you there

Have a read and probably get more confused :? post some questions if there is anything you want to know. There are some great guys on here and there is always someone who can answer.

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

welcome to the board Gix_Phil

the guys are spot on, stick around and keep the questions coming 

everything you need to no will be answered.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to the board,

You've learnt some important things, alot of people fall into the same trap and don't make any gains after years of training.

Good luck, stick around and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

welcome gix fill


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

welcome bro, this site is the bizz mate, cant go wrong ere :wink: kev


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello Mate,

I take it the GIX part of your name is in reference to Suzuki???


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah thats what I was thinking.

Well, if you do, what is it? 600, 750 or a big ol' thou'

J


----------



## Gix_Phil (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome 8)

I will definately be around for a long time I have a lot to learn and a thousand questions to ask!

LM6000 & zx9rjas - Yeah the Gix refers to my bike 96 GSXR750WS last of the cradle frame 750s just before the SRAD. I'll post up some links to pics when imagestaion.com sorts itself out. You bikers? zx9rjas obviously is.


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

I'd like to be, but I haven't the bottle!

I just like the technology behind them, yeah I know sad [email protected]!


----------



## Gix_Phil (Mar 16, 2005)

LM6000 - bikes scare the hell outta me too but thats the reason why I like them :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah I love em mate, I love corners mate, dont mind a bit of throttle action too. 140mph with a mate on the back, could have done loads more but cars dont move over for ya. Just started doing stoppie's on it so its time to move on.

Ive had a cbr600, my zx9, got an rs250 thats being race prepped, getting a 2003 r1 in a week.

I was thinking of getting a newish gsxr750, light, revvy and fast. not much less power than a 1000 and only 2kg heavier than a six.

Glad you've not got an SRAD as they are not good bikes(big and bulbous :x ) I like the pre srad's though. Is it faired or been streetfightered.

I'm selling my ninja for 2800 as I've got too many.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

Here it is :wink:

Go to

http://photos.yahoo.com/

login name: zx9rjas

password: iwantanr1

J


----------



## Gix_Phil (Mar 16, 2005)

Very nice bike, like the details you've added.

Polished lips look cool.

My bike is a real fat lass weighing in at 200kg, she's sturdy tho and more than enough power for me.

Not streetfightered yet, have changed the paint tho:

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid161/p82dd50662eb10bd6e3ba5a65ead600cf/f4c81dd1.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid161/p6b93f4affc71c94bbbb571116c944bc2/f4c81dca.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid161/p5b3190e36b41efe0c87b1daa75deafa4/f4c81dc3.jpg


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi zx9rjas,

Just test rose a YZF 1000 (not the R1) the other day. Fantastic machine!! Would love to buy a bike again but can't really justify getting one in London, especially a sports tourer. Actually though the fireblade was crap. Way too uncomfortable for my height 6'3"


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Mr Skinny, I am picking my new bike up on saturday  And guess what...Its a yzf-r1 2002 injection "bad boy". Cant think of a better way to spend 5000. :shock:  . I'm just too damn excited :!:

Have a look at the bike on my album

http://photos.yahoo.com/

login name: zx9rjas

password: iwantanr1

I know what you mean about the blade, they are crap and over-rated. The only sports honda to have is the CBR600RR. At some point I'm going to get a zx10r, best new bike and ultra fast.

Have you thought about getting a 1200 bandit. Cheapish insurance, loads of power and really comfortable. Reasonably cheap to buy too.

J


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Hows the R1 mate? I Test rode one last week but found the back end very twitchy but thats just me

I ended up buying a 04 Gixxer thou, f**k me its fast!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

Really great. Tops out at the rev limiter at 189.2mph :shock:

I've put some more pics of it on my album, and mine and my brothers work in progress aprilia rs 250, its going to be a race bike. Bodywork is almost done and have spent 800 at stan stephens getting mods done.

I know one thing though, the road legal can is going asap and putting some diablo corsa's on it!!

Hows your GSXR then mate. Is it the blue/white one or the yellow/black one? Pity I cant give you a race mate  :twisted: YOU GOTTA LOVE EM AINT YA!!!

Anyway have a goosey

http://photos.yahoo.com/

login name: zx9rjas

password: iwantanr1


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

yea its good mate, bought it brand new so still breaking it in due 1st service next week then can see what it can really do!

Its yellow/grey, i like to get something a bit different, i think blue/white is too common

its still standard at the moment but got a few mods on the way

http://photos.yahoo.com/

login name: steve216para

password: airborne


----------

